# What if there were new laws??!?



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

This will probably get into a heated debate but I am thinking that if we had some kind of monitoring system and a law that allowed only one mistake with an unintended breeding we would be in so much better shape. After the one mistake the dog would be required to be spayed. I know it is so far fetched. Also if there was something that applied to back yard breeders, puppy mills, and bad breeders that would make it so they would not make a profit. A law stating like before one mistake and that's it. Breeders that were extensively checked could continue to breed with home visits once every 6 months and living conditions checked. 

I know it is a dream I have that a law will pass and that volunteers can monitor their local papers and input info into a database and when they make the second mistake law enforcement could go in and take the dogs or spay them. Do you know how empty our shelters could be 5 years into a program like that. Give the offenders huge fines, ect. all monies going to a rescue organization with the rescued dogs. 

How are the pet populations in other countries and what do their laws look like?

We really need a GSD rescue person in office right about now! LOL!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

how about making it real simple and start by banning and shutting down all puppy mills. i kind of think that would make a dramatic impact!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah exactly. Something, anything to help us stop all this crap of having to see that the dogs in shelters are being put down over and over. We need much sterner dog fighting laws too.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

No, that sounds scary. Good on paper, just like communism, but I bet it would be horrid in practice, again like communism.



> Quote:how about making it real simple and start by banning and shutting down all puppy mills.


This.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

im already dealing with health, behavior issues with my dog that i rescued.was turned in to the rescue by a young couple that purchased him from (now out of buisness thank god!) Petland. known for getting dogs from puppy mills. im glad wisconsin is working to rid the state of puppy mills.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post808818

I like this law from this thread. 

No heated debate from me. I understand what you are saying. Something needs to be done. It is horrible out there in the shelters! 

Mostly volunteer...or just help one dog at a time. Talk someone out of getting their dog pregnant one person at a time... etc. 

Do not get me wrong. There are wonderful breeders on this board that care about certain breeds, health testing, standards, etc. 

You are not talking about them. 
But the people that still think it is cute when their dog has pups, then what do you do with them???
Duh?


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

The heated debate would be the part where we cross other peoples right and start to sound like a tyranny ruled country. There has to be a line that we can move closer to though. I just am so sickened when I look on petfinder and see over 7,000 GSD's and know that there are thousands more not listed. Anybody ever see how many labs are listed! OMG!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

The mindset of some people just amazes me. I can't believe how many people ask me when Marley will have puppies??? NEVER.....she is now spayed. Why would I want to have puppies when I have no knowledge whatsoever on breeding?? 

I just try to do my part talking to one person at a time. Whenever I talk to my friends with dogs I always talk about being a responsible pet owner and getting your dog spayed or neutered.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I just read the other thread and kudos to the town that is starting this. But 4 litters! OMG! They are still allowing over breeding IMHO. Okay what legislation do we have to start writing and giving our 2 cents! LMAO!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ShellyGThe mindset of some people just amazes me. I can't believe how many people ask me when Marley will have puppies??? NEVER.....she is now spayed. Why would I want to have puppies when I have no knowledge whatsoever on breeding??
> 
> I just try to do my part talking to one person at a time. Whenever I talk to my friends with dogs I always talk about being a responsible pet owner and getting your dog spayed or neutered.


Exactly. All of mine are fixed two males and a female. People act like I am retarded for having fixed them without having puppies! Geez people!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I looked at those #'s too. On how many labs, GSD's etc are on Petfinder. Before I started coming here I spent a lot of time on Petfinder, in case I heard anyone say yes I want to get a Pug, then I could say well there is a nice one at such and such place and maybe they could find a home....

I contacted my State rep about laws. In MO, you can have 2 female dogs, breed as much as you want without license. Over 2 you need permits and such. That makes me crazy how about 1 dog, one litter, you need a permit or license?? 

I started on that path. There are SO many laws ahead of laws I want for animals. 
Laws concerning children and abuse, etc. it is very complicated. I still am on the same wave length with you, I get what you are saying. 

I found a stray Beagle. Put her in the paper, and an online lost and found. Someone called and said if you cannot find her owners I will take her. She was intact. I told my aunt I could not just give someone a dog that is not spayed. My aunt was like, why? I said what if they want to breed her?? My aunt said SO?, you worry to much. I said just from having her a few days I can see health issues, she should not be bred. Plus overpopulation!!

I still have her by the way, and she is spayed. People just do not think like this and they should. The dog they breed has health issues, then the pups do, the person they sold it to cannot handle it, It goes to the shelter.....

There's my rant for the night. 

Thanks for this thread I should stay focused on that...


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986
> 
> I still have her by the way, and she is spayed. People just do not think like this and they should. The dog they breed has health issues, then the pups do, the person they sold it to cannot handle it, It goes to the shelter.....


Thank you for being responsible with her. Why can't everyone think like us? LOL! Great minds think a like I guess.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I didnt read all of the replies <my disclaimer>

The last thing that we need are more unenforcable laws. These laws will be misinturpreted, not enforced or spun to hurt the folks that breed responsibly.

The "simple" fix would be two fold:

Education- making sure ALL potential puppy buyers understand the basics of breeding dogs and general dog care. Understanding the difference between responsible breeding and puppy production.

Personal Responsibility. People need to take full responsibility for their actions (both in purchasing a puppy/dog and in breeding them). 


Two simple steps that are far easier said than done.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI didnt read all of the replies <my disclaimer>
> 
> The last thing that we need are more unenforcable laws. These laws will be misinturpreted, not enforced or spun to hurt the folks that breed responsibly.
> 
> ...


Yes owner responsibility and education are huge but it goes in one ear and out the other. 

Is it required in any towns any more that dogs be registered with the city? It isn't in mine and that makes all of the problems worse. My city is run by the SPCA and they don't require dog registration?!?!?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: The last thing that we need are more unenforcable laws. ... Education- making sure ALL potential puppy buyers understand the basics of breeding dogs and general dog care.


I agree. Tell people that they can't do something that they see nothing wrong with and they will get around the laws. You have to bring knowledge into the mix. 

Is this easy? No, it is not but it needs to be done. Amaruq and I belong to a non-profit group that works very hard to do this on many levels. Some of us go to local governmental meetings and voice our concerns and opinions on old laws and on new proposed laws, we speak in the community and hold workshops on training and caring for the family pet, we promote having a one-to-one (either one family or one individual to each and every individual dog in the household) relationship with our companions. And though we promote spay/neuter for the majority of home companions, we also see a place for dogs from reputable breeders. 

If you don't think that you have the time or an interest in devoting those hugh chunks of time to an organized group on the educational level, then look into what you as an individual can do on a much smaller scale. Volunteer to go to your child's classroom or scout troop and talk about the proper care of a dog, attend a local meeting of your area shelter or humane society and offer your input on practical soluntions on local concerns, write a letter to the editor of your local newspaper and voice your concern of leash laws not being enforced, offer to help pass out spay/neuter information at an adopt a pet activity put on by your rescue group, write an article for a website or newsletter, and the list goes on of how each and every one of us as dog lovers can help educate in our communities. 

Once someone really sees how wonderful it is to have a companion that is well groomed, well trained, and a real member of the family they will not be prone to ever again look at dog ownership in a haphazard manner again. Educate a child on the proper care of a dog and they will take this with them when they are the caregivers of their own dogs. 

Will these smaller pieces help the overpopulation propblem? Many of us believe they will more so than more laws. An understanding of the real consequences of having unplanned or poorly planned litters of pups will have a more lasting and stable outcome than telling someone how they "must" do something. And do we really want more laws forcing already law abiding pet loving citizens through more regulations or taking away more personal responsibity for those pets?


----------

